
Space Launch Now – Spaceflight News and Events - happy-go-lucky
https://spacelaunchnow.me
======
mlindner
That name is really similar to
[https://spaceflightnow.com/](https://spaceflightnow.com/) You might try
picking a different name to avoid confusion.

------
ArtWomb
Thanks so much for building ;)

Do you have any interest in creating a full space content channel? Heading
down to Cape Canaveral or Texas to livestream launches?

~~~
spacelaunchnow
I do already have a YouTube - however maintaining the application is a full-
enough part time gig. I plan on trying to grow the YouTube to the point I can
hand it off and revenue share with a creator.

------
consumer451
May I ask how many man-hours it takes to maintain the data each month? Are you
able to automate much of it?

~~~
spacelaunchnow
There is a small staff that voluntarily help source data, essentially as easy
as watching Twitter. Not really possible to automate due to it being
journalistic in general.

------
azoria
Similar, ad-free app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nextspacef...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nextspaceflight.android.nextspaceflight)

------
CarVac
I enjoy this app because I get to hear about launches happening all around the
world in real time. My only complaint is that it gives live notifications
about launches I'm already watching, popping up over the YouTube stream.

------
geuis
One thing I’ve been looking for is a reliable but simple iOS app that will
send notifications when a launch is going to happen. Usually with an hour and
t-5 minute warning I think would be best.

------
plibither8
Similar to this:
[https://www.howmanypeopleareinspacerightnow.com/](https://www.howmanypeopleareinspacerightnow.com/)

------
billfruit
It looks to me December 2019 was a very eventful month, launches happening
almost every other day.

------
spacelaunchnow
Woah - didn't expect to see this here - appreciate the OP sharing here.

------
spookyuser
Is it possible to get notifications for _just_ spacex launches with this?

~~~
mabbo
You should check out the SpaceX subreddit for that. Incredible level of
detail. A bit much on the Elon fanboyism, but you can spot that.

------
trevyn
Why does it say that all the scheduled upcoming launches are “NO-GO”?

~~~
spacelaunchnow
That essentially means the launch date is subject to move, based on un-
confirmed/un-reliable sources, etc - GO for Launch means there is publicly
posted information from the launch service provider or some other first party
source that confirms the date.

Most launches end up being No-GO until the week or so before.

------
moisadoru
The pagination links have lots of spaces before the page number.

------
29athrowaway
It would look better if it used fewer fonts.

